# Programmation en C



## pyasnl (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir quelle application je dois utiliser pour taper mes lignes de commande
, et comment je peux faire marcher gcc.


----------



## Zeusviper (16 Novembre 2006)

la recherche du forum est une trés bonne application, puisssante et facile d'accès.


----------



## pyasnl (16 Novembre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> la recherche du forum est une trés bonne application, puisssante et facile d'accès.




J'ai déjà fait une recherche. Je n'ai pas trouvé quelle application je pouvais utiliser pour taper des lignes de commande. Je sais que pour compiler j'ai besoin de gcc, et j'ai vu un article sur le forum qu'il faut avoir XCode et g++.
Mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas où trouver XCode, g++ et gcc.


----------



## ntx (16 Novembre 2006)

XCode est sur ton DVD de Tiger.
La dernière version 2.4.1 est disponible sur l'Apple Developer Connection.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Novembre 2006)

pyasnl a dit:


> J'ai déjà fait une recherche. Je n'ai pas trouvé quelle application je pouvais utiliser pour taper des lignes de commande. Je sais que pour compiler j'ai besoin de gcc, et j'ai vu un article sur le forum qu'il faut avoir XCode et g++.
> Mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas où trouver XCode, g++ et gcc.


/Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app


----------



## koyot3 (16 Novembre 2006)

utilise xcode qui est fournit sur ton cd
je ne me souviens plus du chemin, avec une recherche tu devrais trouver

sinon si tu veux taper des commandes de compilation, etc....
utilise le terminal, p4bl0 te dis ou le trouver ...


----------



## Warflo (16 Novembre 2006)

Pour utiliser GCC avec le terminal, tu dois installer les developers tools.


----------



## clampin (17 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Pour utiliser GCC avec le terminal, tu dois installer les developers tools.



Même pour utiliser Xcode il faut installer les dev tools... de toute façon pour compiler quoi que ce soit, il faut installer les dev tools....


----------



## Warflo (17 Novembre 2006)

Mais on peut utiliser les interpreteurs python et perl sans les developers tools.


----------



## pyasnl (18 Novembre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> Même pour utiliser Xcode il faut installer les dev tools... de toute façon pour compiler quoi que ce soit, il faut installer les dev tools....





Où est-ce que je peux trouver les dev tools?


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2006)

pyasnl a dit:


> Où est-ce que je peux trouver les dev tools?


putain les gens vous connaissez Google 1er r&#233;sultat


----------



## pyasnl (18 Novembre 2006)

En fait j'ai trouvé les developer tools sur le cd d'installation. Mais je n'arrive toujours pas  compiler!


----------



## ericb2 (18 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux nous en dire plus ? Que fais tu exactement ?

Si XCode est install&#233;, il suffit de cr&#233;er un programme tout c.. , disons first.c (suppos&#233; &#233;crit en langage C ) et de taper , dans le terminal (depuis le r&#233;pertoire qui contient first.c) :

gcc -Wall -ansi -o monprog  first.c  

et cela devrait au moins faire quelque chose  

Pour jouer, tu peux aussi essayer :

gcc -E first.c  -o monprog

puis faire :
cat monprog

ou encore :

gcc -S first.c  monprog 

;-)



-- 
ericb


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (18 Novembre 2006)

pyasnl a dit:


> En fait j'ai trouvé les developer tools sur le cd d'installation. Mais je n'arrive toujours pas  compiler!



oui oui fais nous voir ton joli programme et on te dit comment faire
 
comment cela le coboliste est de retour ?


----------

